# My situation



## wetaught (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi.My name is Walt Mattes and i live in Queens, NY.I was recently diagnosed with IBS and i've only recently started to eat the foods that are recommended for IBS sufferers and avoid the foods that should be avoided.I am trying to follow the FODMAP protocol.Sad to say, after a week or two of this new regime i really don't see much improvement and my anxiety about this in increasing, which is probably making things worse.My gastro-enterologist recommeded a probiotic and other meds which so far don't seem to be giving me much relief.I feel mainly bloated stomach and abdomen, no diarrhea just occasional constipation.I have a good gastro-enterologist who sent me for an upper GI endoscopy and a MRI, neither of which show anything bad.I know i'm not alone with these symptoms and it's probably a god thing to try and share my story with others.Any replies are welcome.-Thanks for reading this.


----------



## LeonSyfrit (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi. My name is Leon. I have recently been diagnosed with IBS-C. I do not have complete bowel movements, and I am literally going crazy. Nothing I have tried gives me any consistent, long term relief. I have had several tests, x-rays, etc. and nothing seems to be structurally wrong. I was also evaluated at the Mayo Clinic in Scottsdale Arizona. Although the evaluation was very thorough, the corse of action that was provided did not have a significantly positive effect on my situation. I take a daily probiotic, 1000 mgs of magnesium tablets to soften my stool, and peppermint capsules to help calm my stomach pain. If I had regular, satisfactory bowel movements, I could deal with the stomach pain. I have also used Miralax, Milk of magnesia, prune juice, and colozone powder. These remedies work well in the short term, but I feel like I can't rely on them for long term relief. I also have a prescription for Linzess. I used Linzess for two months and I did have bowel movements, but I eventually started having cramps and discomfort. At the moment, I'm not taking Linzess. Although, my situation this morning seems dire, and I might give in and try taking a Linzess pill. Linzess, as well as the over-the-counter remedies have produced bowel movements, but they also cause diarrhea. I read that anti-depressants can be effective, for some people, in treating people with IBS. I tried taking Wellbutrin briefly, but the pills made me feel dizzy, jittery, and overall just plain wacky. I feel hopeless. I don't know how I'm going to be able to live well. I have a family member who also had IBS-C, and it actually went into remission. I have been dealing with my situation for about a year with little relief. Daily living is extremely difficult and unenjoyable. I feel miserable, and I feel horrible because I don't want to make the people around me feel bad. I don't know how I'm going to get me head around this situation.


----------

